
What bookies don’t want you to know about NFL underdogs - mrtannerjones
http://qz.com/136918/what-your-bookie-doesnt-want-you-to-know-about-nfl-underdogs-2/
======
PaulHoule
Well, as somebody who enjoys going to the track now and then I can say it is
definitely a losing strategy to consistently bet on the favorite and get odds
like 1:1.2

~~~
esrauch
Every betting strategy is a losing one unless you have significant insider
knowledge that the bookmakers do not.

~~~
PaulHoule
Well, I think it is a lot more fun to win at 1:10 than it is at 1:1.2 so my
utility function is definitely higher in the first case.

